# Moving to Dubai



## Lisa Sanderson (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi
My boyfriend and I are moving to Dubai from the UK on 15/02/08. We are 24 and 25, does anyone know where we can meet or socialise with people of a similar age range?
Please help x


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Lisa, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I know that someone will be along soon to answer your question. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

do you both have jobs to come to? you will meet people at work for sure.


----------



## Sarah/Stuart (Jan 24, 2008)

Me (32) and Sarah (32) will be moving out in March - getting a villa in mirdif. Do you know where you are going to live?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Lisa Sanderson said:


> Hi
> My boyfriend and I are moving to Dubai from the UK on 15/02/08. We are 24 and 25, does anyone know where we can meet or socialise with people of a similar age range?
> Please help x



As Geordie Armani says you will meet people through work. I would also recommend that you get the Dubai Time Out each week and try a number of different bars/restaurants/clubs/brunches. Most people are very friendly so you should easily meet some new friends. 

What part of town will you be in? Post an answer & I can give you a heads up on where you could go.


----------



## Aqua84 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi There,

I am Warrick, I have just been accepted for a job at a large hotel group in Dubai....I will be moving there at the end of February and obviously wont know anyone. I am 24, therefore being similar age to you and your boyfriend. Maybe we can keep in contact as I suppose we will all be new in Dubai !!!

Look forward to hearing from you.

Kind Regards


----------



## neozelandese (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey all! 

I am a 25 year old New Zealander also new to Dubai, having arrived here just last week. I am taking a career break and working as a nanny...hard to get to know people at work! I love the people i'm working for, but would be great to meet more people and get to know more about this city. 

Be in contact!

Emily


----------

